# Book Club in Dubai anybody?



## Amal_ (Nov 17, 2010)

I'd like to join or even start a book club in Dubai, if even 2 other members agree I think we can start..ha who's interested?


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

I think a friend of mine is in one, let me see if I can get the information for you. I think they meet once or twice a month to discuss the book they've read.


----------



## Amal_ (Nov 17, 2010)

Thanks Moe I'd really appreciate it.


----------



## Margot Elsie (May 23, 2011)

Amal_ said:


> I'd like to join or even start a book club in Dubai, if even 2 other members agree I think we can start..ha who's interested?


My partner and I just moved to Dubai and we're keen to join a book club. The only one I've found so far is the Page Turners, which is for women only. 

I'd be happy to help start up a more general one!


----------



## Amal_ (Nov 17, 2010)

Margot that would be great...I am off to my annual though so can we start by choosing a book may be also that'll attract more members and plan to meet early July?? how about that?...


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

There is a rather recent thread about book clubs (probably no more than 2 days old). If you do a search, it should come up and you can then simply link up with the other person.


----------



## laveenaj (Nov 19, 2011)

*book club*



Amal_ said:


> Margot that would be great...I am off to my annual though so can we start by choosing a book may be also that'll attract more members and plan to meet early July?? how about that?...


Hi

I wondering if u guys hv started your book club. Is it in dubai, appreciate if I can get some information. I'm looking to join one too

Thanks

Laveena


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2012)

Margot Elsie said:


> My partner and I just moved to Dubai and we're keen to join a book club. The only one I've found so far is the Page Turners, which is for women only.
> 
> I'd be happy to help start up a more general one!


HI I just joined the forum, did you start a book club, i started a thread for a book supper club, but no takers so far. If you are in one, or know of one, can I join?

Thanks any information would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Mickay (Jul 4, 2012)

I wanna join the club too. Let me know please.


----------

